# Butterfly, Nikegurl & Erilaya's Leg Challenge...



## butterfly (Aug 8, 2002)

Welcome to the chronicles of Butterfly, Nikegurl & Erilaya's Leg Challenge!!!  

Each week we will follow the program listed here and then post our workouts for all to see.

At the end of each phase, we will post pics (maybe) to show progress and at the end... the before and after side-by-sides.

All encouragement is welcomed, but please don't "clutter" up our journal with other talk, we'll have another thread for that.

Let's do it ladies!!!


----------



## Vale Tudo (Aug 8, 2002)

Just wishing all of you ladies luck, as I am sure you guys are doing for the rest of us involved in this God-forsaken challenge!!  
all i can say is..Bring on the leg bitchathon thread!!!


----------



## craig777 (Aug 9, 2002)

Woohoo, a ladies leg challenge with pics. This is going to be awesome. Does this challenge include the glutes. 

Good luck ladies.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 9, 2002)

Eri ~ I'm starting tomorrow, Saturday, and NG is starting Sunday.  If you already did the routine this week you could post it or wait, whichever way works for us!

Craig/Daivid... we haven't even started and you guys are already thinking pornal thoughts


----------



## butterfly (Aug 9, 2002)

Clutter, Clutter, Clutter, Clutter, Clutter, Clutter!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 9, 2002)

Ladies, this will be my one and ONLY post in here.  I wanted to say two things:

First, GOOD LUCK!  We will all need it.

Second, some of you IM members and I am not going to name NEED TO FREAKIN READ MORE and post less.  Butterfly's FIRST post said this is for journaling and NOT clutter.  So quit it.  We will have a group thread for that.  Butterfly start it already so these people can go somewhere!

Have a great weekend and good luck to those of you who will be starting this before me!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 11, 2002)

*Phase I, Week I*

*Saturday ~ 8/10/02* (wt x rep)

I decided to start off by cutting all my normal weight in half... think that was a good idea!  Except those GMs which I had never done before so fade just picked the weight for me.

1 1/4 Lying Leg Curl
50x8
60x8
60x8
50x8

Squats
45x20 (w/elevated heel... killer on my knees!)
45x20 (no elevated heel from now on)
45x10
45x15
45x15
45x15
----------
= 100 reps

Good Mornings
20x25
20x25
20x25
20x25
----------
= 100 reps

Seated Calf Raises
25x15
25x15
25x15
25x15
25x15
25x15
----------
= 90 reps


PAIN!!!  PAIN!!!  PAIN!!!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 13, 2002)

Where's your leg workout from today, Eri???  Did you go home and forget???


----------



## Erilaya (Aug 13, 2002)

I did forget.. doh.. but I did get it done.. LOL.. I got it all in.. same weight as yours.. only I really did not wanna LOL.. I was proud when I finished though I need to work on not rushing my 1 1/4 curls tho.. I tend to lose tempo and rush it.. 

1 1/4 Lying Leg Curl
50lbs 

Squats
65lbs= 100 reps

Good Mornings
25lbs =100 reps

Seated Calf Raises
30lbs for 100 reps


Be Well

Eri'


----------



## butterfly (Aug 13, 2002)

NICE!!!

I know what you mean about feeling soooo good when the workout is done!

Way to go!  Now go take a hot bubble bath and soak your tushy, it's gonna hurt tomorrow!!!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: Phase I, Week II*

*Sunday ~ 8/17/02* 
_(wt x rep)_

1 1/4 Lying Leg Curl
50x8
60x8
60x8
60x8

Squats _(will increase wt next time)_
45x25 
45x25 
45x25
45x25
----------
= 100 reps

Good Mornings _(will increase wt next time)_
20x50
20x50
----------
= 100 reps

Seated Calf Raises _(will increase wt next time)_
25x16
25x20
25x20
25x20
25x24
----------
= 110 reps

Feel pretty good today!  Not really sore at all!!!


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 19, 2002)

Today's my day - I'm a week behind everyone but going to do this for the first time tonight.  Finally healthy and looking forward to the leg pain.  (I say that now lol)


----------



## butterfly (Aug 19, 2002)

Don't worry about being a week behind... Eri is 3 weeks ahead of us.  No biggie!!!

HAVE FUN & GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## GardeningGrrl (Aug 20, 2002)

Well, you did say encouragement is welcomed, so..........I'm cheering all of you on! And you have to show us pics, so that the rest of us chickies can be inspired by your amazing gains. Those are some impressive workouts!!! 

Good luck all of you!


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 20, 2002)

Phase I, Week I
Monday 8/19/02 

1 1/4 Lying Leg Curl
8 x 40
2 x 70 x 50
6 x 50

Squats 
2 x 25 x 55
20 x 55
2 x 15 x 55
----------
= 100 reps

Good Mornings
4 x 25 x 25
------------
= 100 reps

Seated Calf Raises
6 x 15 x 35


This was hard.  I'm expecting the pain to start very soon....

I tried 1 set of squats with my heels elevated and they just didn't feel right to me.  I hope that isn't a critical thing.  I know butterfly found they bothered her knees that way.  So I'm going "flat footed" on my squats too.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 20, 2002)

Way to go NG!

Yes, expect the pain... it will definitely come!

Thanks GG for the support!


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 20, 2002)

are you sore after the 2nd time through butterfly?

i have more to say....but i'll switch to the bitchathon thread.


----------



## Erilaya (Aug 23, 2002)

Hey Ladies.. Sorry I am late this week.. We had wild weather on Monday and everything fried!! just got up an running tonight. 
I got my leg workout in .. same as last week. . and yes I am still a wee bit sore.. but not much anymore but I swear I am starting to see quads when I walk.. hmm interesting.. 

1 1/4 Lying Leg Curl
50lbs 

Squats
65lbs= 100 reps

Good Mornings
25lbs =100 reps

Seated Calf Raises
30lbs = 100 reps



Erilay'a


----------



## butterfly (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: Re: Phase I, Week III*

*Sunday ~ 8/25/02* 
_(wt x rep)_

1 1/4 Lying Leg Curl
60x8
60x8
60x6
60x6

Squats _(increased wt)_
55x20
55x20
55x20
55x20
55x20
----------
= 100 reps

Good Mornings _(increased wt)_
30x25
30x25
----------
= 50 reps (running out of time...)

Seated Calf Raises _(increased wt)_
25x20
25x15
25x20
25x15
----------
= 70 reps

Don't think I had near enough carbs to get through this!


----------



## Erilaya (Aug 27, 2002)

I got it all in this morning same weight as last week but.. I think I am going to add 5lbs to my  good mornings. and maybe have to slow down my tempo I still think I rush it.. ug ug ug .. I am not as sore as I have been previously.. so .. we shall see. I will not be able to post next week. gonna be in NYC and Toronto. 

1 1/4 Lying Leg Curl
50lbs 

Squats
65lbs= 100 reps

Good Mornings
25lbs =100 reps

Seated Calf Raises
30lbs = 100 reps

Erilay'a


----------



## butterfly (Aug 27, 2002)

Eri - How many sets are you gettin all those reps done in???


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Phase I, Week IV*

*Thursday ~ 9/5/02* 
_(wt x rep)_

1 1/4 Lying Leg Curl
60x8
60x8
60x8
60x8

Squats _(how do you like them apples... increased wt & still got it in 4 sets  )_
65x25
65x25
65x25
65x25
----------
= 100 reps

Good Mornings _(increased wt)_
40x25
40x25
40x25
40x25
----------
= 100 reps 

Seated Calf Raises _(increased wt)_
45x15
45x15
45x15
45x15
45x15
45x15
----------
= 90 reps

What a great workout!!!  I'm already sore


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 6, 2002)

I did not get in last weeks leg workout.. ug ug ug was on the road..( picking up my 6 kids from summer vacation spots ). so I am a bit behind but back on track for next Tuesdays  training day.
Eri'


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 11, 2002)

Alright I got mine done yesterday.! 
Sept 10th,2002
YAY..
1 1/4 Lying Leg Curl

50lbs = 10X5 = 50

Squats
65lbs= 100 reps

Good Mornings
25X4 @25lbs =100 reps

Seated Calf Raises
10X10 @30lbs = 100 reps


I have to check the  page again but aren't we supposed to change up every 4 weeks? 

anyway.I am noticing changes in my quads but I really wish my Hams would do something other than what they are which is not much or so it seems?

Eri'


----------



## butterfly (Sep 11, 2002)

*Phase 2*

EXERCISE  SETS/REPS  RI  TEMPO  NOTES  
1a. Front squat  5/3-5  2 mins  505  *5% method  
1b. Wide grip deadlift standing on a platform  5/3-5  2 mins 505     
2. Lying leg curl (toes in)  5/4  3 mins  801     
3. Standing calf raise  3/8-10  90 secs  221     


* 5% method: during each workout in this phase add 5% to the weight used in front squats and deadlifts and decrease the number of repetitions by 1. For example, 

Workout 1: (100kgx5)3, 100kgx4, 100kgx3 
Workout 2: (105kgx4)3, 105kgx3, 100kgx4 
Workout 3: (110kgx3)3, (105kgx3)2 

During workout 4 the repetitions would increase to 5 again and the weight that was used in workout 2 would be used. This would indicate a 5% gain.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> I have to check the  page again but aren't we supposed to change up every 4 weeks?


You are correct!  I'm starting this Sunday.



> anyway.I am noticing changes in my quads but I really wish my Hams would do something other than what they are which is not much or so it seems?
> 
> Eri'


That's odd, fade says he can see a difference in my hams most... in fact he thought I should do Phase 1 for another week or so since it seemed to be working.

I'm not sure what I should do???


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 11, 2002)

Change up....the plan is designed for that....at the end you can cycle back to phase one if you like!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 11, 2002)

Ok then... Phase II it is.

At least *I* won't bail on you guys


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 11, 2002)

hey now I am not bailing.. I am doing my "do" LOL


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 11, 2002)

I think she meant fade....


----------



## butterfly (Sep 11, 2002)

Yes, fade bailed b/c the weight wasn't heavy enough for him and he doesn't want to loose any size or strength.

He is really big as it is, this routine may just be too intermediate for him


----------



## butterfly (Sep 14, 2002)

*Phase II, Week I ~ Legs*
_wt x reps_

1a. Front Squats (really hard when you get into the higher wts.  THink I'm going to start with 85lbs next week)
45x5
55x5
65x5
85x5
105x5

1b. Wide grip deadlift (plan to start off with 105lbs next week)
65x5
85x5
105x5
110x5

2. Lying Leg Curl
90x5
100x5
110x4
100x4
100x3

3. Standing Calf Raises
62.5x10
62.5x10
62.5x10


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 15, 2002)

ROCK ON!! look at you go... great workout!! mine is on Tuesday morning! whoohooo.. how ya feeling?? 

smiles

Erilay'a


----------



## butterfly (Sep 15, 2002)

My calves are sore but not really anything else  

...don't know if that's good or bad


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 16, 2002)

Are you going deep enough?  With fronts I find that I can go below parallel which really streches and pumps blood into the quads....


----------



## butterfly (Sep 16, 2002)

I don't know... it felt so awkward I think I was concentrating on not falling over or dropping the wt.

I should be able to do better next time since I won't feel so awkward.


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 17, 2002)

I was unable to get my legs done today ( will do for tomorrow) as my friends home caught fire today and it was beyone Hectic chaotic and overall stressfull crazy day... sigh.. I am tired!!

Eri'


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 18, 2002)

Phase II...where are Phase I pics?
Keep up god work, ladies!


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 18, 2002)

I got my phase II done this morning but alas I am so number deficient i don't know how to write it down.. FRIG! Butterfly yours looks soo.. SPECIAL!  Frig! 
I will try to write it down but lets NOT pick at my inability to express coherent typed thought

FRIG!

Phase II 

Front squat  = 100 lbs 5 sets of 5 reps

Wide grip deadlift standing on a platform( I am not sure if I will use the platform again I have this horrid feelig of being about to fall its just sooo awkward for me..I lost form cos I was so paranoid! )= 100lbs 5 sets of 5 but they SUXED!

Lying leg curl (toes in) - 5 sets of 4 reps 80lbs.. again just trying to figure it out with screwing it up. ( I have no spotter or visuals so... I am flying solo )

Standing calf raise  3 sets of 10reps.. ( Easy Easy) 120lbs.. 

I realize I did not increase by 5% but I am working on it.. I may just do an extra week of phase II so I have it right...

anyway that is what I accomplished i again think I rushed my tempo.. gotta slow down... 

and my legs feel like when you have that need to run run run.. like when you sit and bounce your leg at your desk cos your itching to GO GO GO.. that is how my legs feel.. like I am on a Hydroxycut high LOL... 

Erilay'a


----------



## Fade (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> *Phase II, Week I ~ Legs*
> _wt x reps_
> 
> ...


My honey's strong.


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 18, 2002)

She sure is! Damn B! you go girl! 

Eri'


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 18, 2002)

it's me.....the lost one.  you two are doing so great!  

i've had pneumonia but i'm starting to feel better.  the cough sounds nasty but my energy is coming back.  i'm back at work this week.  it seems like a lifetime since i've been to the gym. 

just wanted to drop in and let you know how great you're both doing and that i didn't mean to disappear.

maybe next week i can start phase 1 all over again.  (i have the ok to lightly resume the gym this week - but to be honest....i haven't yet)


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 18, 2002)

NG I am so sorry you have been ill.. I have never had pnuemonia but I did have a horrific flu 2 weeks ago.. lasted 3 days it was Horrible. so i figure you had that times 10! 
Please know that you are being thought of

Feel better soon!!!!

Hugs
Eri'


----------



## butterfly (Sep 18, 2002)

SOOO glad to see you back nikegurl!!!

Sorry to hear you where sick... I'm glad you're better now!

Go ahead and start Phase I again... we'll still give you all the support you need


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 18, 2002)

Thanks so much.  I had mono back in December and now this.  I did have a few good months back in April and May.....lol.

I must be much better now b/c I'm mostly frustrated and miserable about how bad I look.  I've lost muscle and gained fat...my damn arms are smaller and squishy.  So discouraging.

Thanks again for the nice thoughts.  I can't wait to just feel great again.  

Are you seeing progress with the program?  I know you're only on phase II but do you think it's better than other leg programs you've used before?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 18, 2002)

Yes.  I've definitely had some muscle growth on this program.  Those 100 rep squats make my butt all perky 

I'm not too crazy about phase II so far.  When we are done with the challenge, I'll probably pick my favorite exercises from each phase and make my own routine.

So far I like...
Squats
Deadlifts
1 1/4 laying leg curls
Standing calf raises


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 18, 2002)

I agree B.. ( BTW How was your presentation today?)  I too will take the ones I like and add them into a leg routine.. I like everthing except the wide grip deadlift..It sucks.or perhaps its just my form ug ug ug 

E


----------



## butterfly (Sep 18, 2002)

It's tomorrow  so I won't be around here at all.

Maybe if you get rid of the paltform you'll like them better.  Makes me feel like a powerlifter


----------



## butterfly (Sep 21, 2002)

*Phase II, Week II ~ Legs*
_wt x reps_

1a. Front Squats 
95x5 (warm up)
70x5
85x5
95x4
105x5
105x3

1b. Wide grip deadlift
70x5
85x5
95x4
105x5
105x5

2. Lying Leg Curl
80x4
90x4
100x4
110x4
110x4

3. Standing Calf Raises
62.5x10
62.5x10
62.5x10


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 24, 2002)

I'm back to the very beginning...

*Phase 1   Week 1*

*1 1/4 Lying Leg Curls*
2 x 8 x 50
2 x 7 x 50

*Squats*
2 x 25 x 55
20 x 55
2 x 15 x 55

i really wanted to get my 100 reps in 4 sets. next time!

*Good Mornings*
4 x 25 x 25

*Seated Calf Raise*
2 x 20 x 35
2 x 18 x 35
2 x 15 x 35

Legs were wobbly last night after I finished.  No pain yet....but soon it will come and probably last until Saturday.  But that's what our bitchathon thread is for!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Looking good!!!


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 24, 2002)

thanks butterfly!  i'm worried about doing front squats already....were they really awkward?


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 24, 2002)

GREAT JOB NG!! glad to see back in the swing of things!! wah hooo I have to do mine tonight another crazy morning here. 
yes definantly will look for you in the bitchathon

smiles

Eri'


----------



## butterfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Only the first time... I felt more confident the 2nd week so it went smoothly and I was able to keep the weight pretty heavy... I even had to get fade to spot me on my last two sets!


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 30, 2002)

Egads I have had no time to post here.. but I have been getting my workouts in.. I did last weeks legs same as the previous weeks.. Tomorrow is leg day again I hope to do better with my form though I think it is lacking but I am really feeling the squats so I must be imprving..thanks for the patience guys..sometimes life just keeps me from my puter.. ug ug ug.. 

B and NG you are doing terrific! 

how are you feeling about the program itself..?? 

Eri'


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 30, 2002)

Hi Eri - You never have to apologize!  

It's hard for me to say much....after being sick I started over so I'm only on week 2 or phase 1.  I train legs again tonight.  I wonder if the program really does deliver results that are different than we'd see if we just hit legs hard for 4 months.  We shall see!  I like this phase even though the squats kick my butt.

Phase 2 looks weird....I don't think I'll have a spotter so I worry about the weight increases on squats as I continue.  I don't want to go too light b/c I'm worried about no spotter.

How are you liking it?  Do you think it's better than others you've used?


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 30, 2002)

So far so good.. I have noticed alot of  changes but then agin I have not really concentrated so HARD on my legs before.. as I should. as I pack on muscle so easy.. but its harder for me to lean out.. so.. saying.. Yes.. I think I have really started to notice changes. but I think I will do this phase an extra week .. I just think the first week I sucked on all my forms and I really did not get 100% out of it.. now I am starting to really concentrate and feel it with every execution.

You are well now I trust?? I sure hope so.. Your still in my thoughts hon.

Eri'


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 30, 2002)

Thanks so much for being so supportive!  I'm finally feeling good.  I've trained everything once since I've been back at the gym.  Not the greatest workouts but good just to be doing them.  This week I'm hoping to up everything.  Thanks again.


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 30, 2002)

Always here for ya NG! that is what freinds .. unconditionally are for!!
Eri'


----------



## butterfly (Sep 30, 2002)

I missed my leg workout this weekend... had really bad cramps


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 30, 2002)

Dang sorry bout that B.. that stinks huh.. luckily for me I don't get them cramps and AF lasts for 2 days.. but I remember when she was mean! 
Hugs to ya and an extra helpin of Midol ..smiles.. 

Eri'


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 1, 2002)

PHASE 1 WEEK 2

1 1/4 LYING LEG CURLS

3 sets  6 x 60
5 x 60 + 2 x 50

SQUATS

4 sets 25 x 55
Got it in 4 sets!  So pleased with that.  I said I had to do it going in and I did.  Not that it's anything great in terms of weight but it felt good doing what I set out to do!

GOOD MORNINGS
2 sets 25 x 35
2 sets 25 x 25
after 2 sets with the 35 lb barbell I was feeling it in my lower back so I dropped down.  It was easier to isolate my hamstrings with the lighter weight.

SEATED CALF RAISES
3 x 20 x 35
3 x 15 x 35

That's it.  Felt great.  Tired as all heck when I was done - but felt great.

By the way.....Phase 3 looks confusing!  I'm only half through Phase I but I looked ahead.


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 1, 2002)

Butterfly and Eri - Can I ask you guys about the WG deadlifts?  I've only done stiff legged dead lifts before.

Is your grip about shoulder width?  Then I guess you just crouch down and pick up the bar and then straighten your legs keeping the bar close to your body.....yes?  Also do you grip one hand overhand and one underhand or both the same?

Thanks!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 1, 2002)

I do them like this except with the hands like you describe...


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 1, 2002)

NG, you want to focus on the legs.  Since DLs are usually for back you want to keep the legs wide, point the toes out (called sumo style) and bend deep at the knees, ass way down...nothing like a SLDL.  You can alternate hands if you like.


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 1, 2002)

thank you both!  i'm going to have lots of questions when i get to phase 3.....looks confusing and i probably won't have a spotter to help there.  but i'm jumping too far ahead (6 weeks in the future still)

thanks again!


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 1, 2002)

I start that crazy phase next week!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 1, 2002)

Already???  How did you get so far ahead of me???


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 1, 2002)

You should be on the same thing....this week is week 4 phase 2.  See my journal, they are all posted!


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 2, 2002)

Got my  legs in yesterday.. I lowered the weight as my knees were popping and I did not wanna do damage as I am double jointed and my knees and hips have popped before.. VERY PAINFUL!! so when I feel squichsy i just lower the weight that day.. very bizarre..but.. hey.. everybodys bod is diff.. most likely why i don't feel much today.. but I got it done.

Front squat-  5 sets of 5 reps last set increase of 5% weight.. . 65lbs and 70lbs.

Wide grip deadlift standing on a platform - same as above

standing calf raises.-. 8 sets of 10 reps .. I am using light weights with these.. I have huge claves already.. I don't really need to train them.. 

Lying leg curl - 5 sets of 4 reps.at 60lbs. I HATE these..they make my ass tickle and I get the giggle s on the 3rd rep. when I laugh I lose all strength. ug ug ug

anyway that was yesterdays legs.. LOL.. 

felt great for the first few hours but today there is barely any inkling I worked them DARN IT that is what I get for lowering the weight but I could not risk an injury.. sometimes Ya have to step back ....

on to next week!

Eri'


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 2, 2002)

Double jointed and big boobs....nice combo!


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 2, 2002)

i killed myself monday night - seriously.  it was a hard workout.  and here it is wednesday....and i'm not sore at all.  not even a little.  last week i was crippled and this week no soreness at all?


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 2, 2002)

hey eri - you did the right thing going a bit lighter.  if you'd hurt yourself you'd be missing legs entirely!

nice avatar too.  have a great day!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 7, 2002)

I know why I'm behind... I had two horrible visits from Aunt Flo that lasted 8-10 each visit which caused me to skip a week each visit.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 7, 2002)

*Phase II, Week III ~ Legs*
_wt x reps_

1a. Front Squats 
95x5 
95x5
115x4
115x4
125x3

1b. Wide grip deadlift
105x5
105x5
125x4
125x4
135x4

2. Lying Leg Curl
80x4
90x4
100x4
110x4
110x4

3. Standing Calf Raises
75x10
75x10
75x8


----------



## butterfly (Oct 14, 2002)

*Phase II, Week IV ~ Legs*
_wt x reps_

1a. Front Squats 
115x5 
115x5
115x5
125x4
125x4

1b. Wide grip deadlift
125x5
125x5
145x4
145x4
150x4

2. Lying Leg Curl
90x5
100x4
110x4
110x4
120x4

3. Standing Calf Raises
75x10
75x10
75x10


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 14, 2002)

Nice weights!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 14, 2002)

Thanks!  Can't wait til next week and I get to do regular squats again


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 15, 2002)

Week 3 of Phase I (I've actually done it 4 times but started over after missing like 3 weeks in a row when I was sick)

I raised the weight on the squats 10 lbs and still got all my 100 reps in 4 sets.  I'll go up again next week for my last week of Phase I.

Oh - and after this....I will NEVER in life do Good Mornings again.  I hate them!  

Lying 1 1/4 Leg Curls
8 x 60
7 x 60
2 x 6 x 60

Squats
4 x 25 x 65

Good Mornings
2 x 25 x 35 
2 x 25 x 25

Seated Calf Raises
6 x 20 x 35  will raise weight on these too.  they burned like hell at the end but i managed to get 20 reps in all 6 sets so i'll increase next week.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 15, 2002)

Gms suck.


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 15, 2002)

I'm laughing now.  I thought someone would tell me I must hate them because I'm doing them wrong.

Nope.  I hate them because they do in fact suck!  LOL


----------



## butterfly (Oct 15, 2002)

Good job NG


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 15, 2002)

thanks butterfly!  you too!  you're strong!

how have the wide grip deadlifts been?  do you hate them or like them ok?  i've only done the stiff legged before.  i probably won't like front squats too much.  but the rest of phase 2 doesn't look bad......do the deadlifts suck?


----------



## butterfly (Oct 15, 2002)

I really don't like the front squats... too awkward holding the weight in front...

but I like the deadlifts... was able to get 150 lbs!  Make sure you use good form!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 16, 2002)

No soreness this time


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 16, 2002)

i'm not sore either.  i upped the weight and i know i was BEAT at the end of my workout and my legs were wobbly all night - but no pain.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 16, 2002)

I upped my weights too... and nothing!

So strange


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 17, 2002)

keep up'n 'em.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 17, 2002)

You can only up the weights so much at a time... too heavy and you can't do the exercise correctly.


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 17, 2002)

Hey sorry everyone for being a slow snit.. work is crazy and then with the kids lately.. oye oye oye but I am here pluggin along.

I did get my workout in and have found the more controlled the movement the better or more I fel it the next day.. if i use a slower tempo I realy really feel it.

150lbs holy cow B!! way to go.. I don't lift that.. and i I dn't have a spotter so I just below my threshold.

anyway.. its thursday and I still feel tuesdays workout.. yesterday was upper body and I really feel that today.. and abs.. oh my abs LOL

smiles

Eri'


----------



## butterfly (Oct 19, 2002)

*Workout ~ Legs & Calves, Phase III, Week I*
_wt x reps_

Squats
135x6
135x7 (eccentric)
155x6
155x6 (eccentric)
175x6 (struggled with that last rep)
175x5 (eccentric)

Lying Leg Curls
100x5
110x5
110x5
110x5 (gettin hard here)
100x6

Semi SLDL
135x8
135x8
Couldn't finish the last two sets... don't know if I pulled something or what but my tailbone hurts like hell now 

Seated Calf Raises
25x15
35x13
35x14
45x15


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 21, 2002)

Looking good.  Weird about your tailbone....

Ladies, I am starting a new program this week and that means new leg w/o too.  I am adding volume and this routine isn't quite enough.

It has had the desired effect though....added strength, size, definition and, perhaps most importantly got me back into training legs.  It has also had an enexpected side benefit.  I learned some stuff.  Like what?

- I like 1 1/4 movements especially the curls and squats.
- 100 rep anything sucks
- negative squats should be done every so often
- I like front squats
- I like curls with 801 timing 
- I hate goodmornings!

Good luck though, and I'll be watching!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 21, 2002)

Awwhhh TP, say it ain't so!!!  Our leader is abandoning us 

I suppose we'll let you go so long as you do keep a watchful eye on us


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 21, 2002)

Always have an eye on you....


----------



## butterfly (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## butterfly (Oct 21, 2002)

So any thoughts on why/how I hurt my back???

I know it's not me tailbone...porbably strained a muscle in that area.

...and trying to lift 135lbs even with the gloves and straps about killed my hands!  

Maybe my lower back just isn't ready to lift that much weight even if my legs are


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 21, 2002)

Are you training stomach?  Many weak lower backs are due to weak abs.

Also, if it is tight, sore, etc, but not HURT, its not a bad thing.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 21, 2002)

No it was hurt... hurt so bad I couldn't bend over and had to sleep on a heating pad and take tons of Aleve.

I probably don't train my abs as much as I should.  I still have a little baby tummy, too.


----------

